# Really strange video



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

As we say in Texas "You Bet" (drawn out of course) Tex


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Anti-Aircraft slingshots? Now I've seen it all.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

nyuk. nyuk.

...so um, those were the _gold_ thera-bands, right?


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

no way that is real unless that is how the plane went down in afica:mellow:


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

wish it was real


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

they wouldn't have been taught enough to fly that far


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i should make one to fling myself.
* looks for two big trees*


----------

